# Should I Go?



## ThatKid (Feb 2, 2015)

My best friends are moving down to the coast to get jobs during the tourist season. He's got a camper down there. Well, it's him and his girl and they really want me to move with them. His girl has a job waiting for her, and the spot we'd be staying at is dirt cheap, so _they'd_ be good on money. Though they promised to support me while I look for a job. 

These are my best friends, and I'd love to go with them, but I've got a lot tying me down. I've got a lot of pets (that wouldn't be able to come with me) and a mushroom grow in progress. 

There are no jobs where I'm at right now, so this might be a great opportunity, but I've got so much tying me down. 

Should I go?


----------



## Tude (Feb 2, 2015)

What kind of pets are you talking about? I just enjoyed my first shroom growing thing - it was fun and plan on more. But serious - what are the pets you are talking about? btw - love the dead fly avatar. I have a few of these in my back pocket as well - I go on a dead fly art spree on the many forums I'm on hehe


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dump the Pets & the Fungus & get moving out of your comfort zone.


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 2, 2015)

As far as the pets, I've got a shit-ton of fish, a 5ft Boa Constrictor, and a pedigreed hunting dog. 

I talked with them today and thought I might wait for my shrooms to finish up and use that money to meet up with them.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 2, 2015)

I would go for it man. I wouldn't risk the illegal drug running when you could go and be taken care of. I know it sucks, I had to couch hop and have my friends take care of me for two years before I was able to land a job. It sounds like an opportunity. The fish probably won't be too hurt by your departure, I don't know how well snakes connect with humans, 
but leaving a dog behind, thats hard.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 2, 2015)

also, is this your first time with the mushies? cause unless you're 100% sure they were sterilized correctly, there's a decent chance they'll all come out fucked up, in which case you wasted your time anyways.

i vote that you should go with your friends.


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, guys!
I think I'm gonna try to get my shit straight and give it a go.
(And Matt, I know what I'm doin' with the fungus)


----------



## Tude (Feb 2, 2015)

Try craigslist for the fish and snake - be good though on who gets them. Lots of stupid people out there. Dog, sigh, again - be good on placement if dog can't go with you. Wish I were closer - I'd take the snake.


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 5, 2015)

So, My old man is gonna watch my critters for me. My friends are leaving in the morning, and I'll be headed that way in a couple of days.

Should be fun. 

I'll be giving busking a try for the first time while I'm down there, which is something I've always wanted to do. Also, I won't be too awful far from NOLA, so I can check it out like I've always planned.


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I would keep the dog and hit the road


----------

